# Ripe Vapes VCT Collection - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (19/11/18)

For all those VCT lovers out there!!!

Sir Vape has something new and limited on the way from our friends over at Ripe Vapes.

Stock expected to arrive in the next day or so and these are going to go fast!!!

Which flavour are you most looking forward to???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (19/11/18)

Can't wait for the bold and the coconut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/11/18)

Hi @BigGuy 

Are these all tobaccoes ?
Just with the various accents? (Eg coconut, chocolate etc)
Sounds amazing


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/11/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @BigGuy
> 
> Are these all tobaccoes ?
> Just with the various accents? (Eg coconut, chocolate etc)
> Sounds amazing



Jip, all Tobacco's

VCT = Vanilla Custard Tobacco

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/11/18)

Ripe Vapes VCT is about the only non-local juice that i bought this past year. I goes exceptionally well with a good whiskey/wiskey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (20/11/18)

Will be available later today on the site

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy (20/11/18)

THERE IS NO BETTER JUICE IN THE WORLD, YES I AM SHOUTING. I cant wait for these.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (20/11/18)

Stock has arrived guys:

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

